# Ancient cultures



## NerdyCavegirl (Jan 17, 2016)

Can anyone find any sources on the ancient Libyan Temehu or the peoples living in what is now Jordan around around 3000 BC? I imagine there isn't a lot of info on either, but I expected there to be more than the nothing I found through Google. Then again, I'm not good with all this internet crap. Dx Also can't do videos or PDFs on my phone.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 17, 2016)

Not much but I did find this and associated pages...
Temehu Berber Tribe of Libya & Egypt, also known as the C-Group of Nubia
They run tourist trips too... That I have to investigate...


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 17, 2016)

I've got pretty much info regarding the later period, Late Bronze Age and Early Iron Age in the Jordan but very little in regards to 3000 BC.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Jan 17, 2016)

Gurkhal said:


> I've got pretty much info regarding the later period, Late Bronze Age and Early Iron Age in the Jordan but very little in regards to 3000 BC.



Yeah it seems like there's a wealth of info on many cultures back through the 2000s, but 3000 BC just drops into the abyss of deep time. Dx But it's nothing compared to 30,000 or 300,000 BC, those are some hard cultures to research for sure. That's why I like it though, all the mystery.


----------



## thecoldembrace (Jan 17, 2016)

So I managed to find quite a bit. You need to search for information about the Chalcolithic period in the southern Levant/Jordan, or check out information about the dig site of Tuleitat Ghassul where copper was first smelted in the Jordan Valley.
  If you were more specific I might be able to track down what you are looking for.


-Cold


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Jan 18, 2016)

thecoldembrace said:


> So I managed to find quite a bit. You need to search for information about the Chalcolithic period in the southern Levant/Jordan, or check out information about the dig site of Tuleitat Ghassul where copper was first smelted in the Jordan Valley.
> If you were more specific I might be able to track down what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> -Cold



I don't really have enough info to be more specific, I'd just like any sources on either groups of people. I'm not too good with finding crap on the internet. This is mostly just a personal interest, but being what it is, I'm thinking of writing either something that takes place around 3000 BC, something in the Paleolithic, both separately, or maybe somehow find a way to tie both together. The further back in time, the more obsessed I get. Dx


----------

